# Killswitch



## rosado2165 (Mar 27, 2005)

I got my feed to my air directly to my battery for sometime now. I want to install an on/off switch hidden in the front of my car. I can just intercept the wire with a 30amp switch for an auto parts store correct? Or do I need a bigger amp rating switch? I just one 380c compressor to a 5gallon tank.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

What management system are you using? I use the relay trigger wire, yellow, when I do this for people with accuair.


----------



## rosado2165 (Mar 27, 2005)

Easystreet. I got a 12 gauge feed from battery to the trunk. And just a cable from that controller to my ECU.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

12 gauge would be fine for just the ECU but if you are going to have a compressor, you will need at least 4 gauge


----------



## rosado2165 (Mar 27, 2005)

martin13 said:


> 12 gauge would be fine for just the ECU but if you are going to have a compressor, you will need at least 4 gauge


Ive had my air for 3 years, its just straight wired from my battery. When i turn my car off, my controller is still lit and on. I want to turn the car off and be able to shut off the air ride with a hidden switch so no one can break in, raise the car and steal it or drain my battery. 

Thats what im asking. Would a 30amp rated single switch from autozone be ok for me to intercept the 12 gauge going to my trunk to turn it off? Acting like a single pole switch.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Your controller is lit when the car is off? I would fix that. The way I would do it if you wante to add a switch to shut off the management would be to interrupt the 12V ignition turn on, it's low amperage. With the management on and compressors running you're liable to start burning that switch or the pins with the comp power running through it.


----------



## rosado2165 (Mar 27, 2005)

OVRWRKD said:


> Your controller is lit when the car is off? I would fix that. The way I would do it if you wante to add a switch to shut off the management would be to interrupt the 12V ignition turn on, it's low amperage. With the management on and compressors running you're liable to start burning that switch or the pins with the comp power running through it.



Yes it stays on. I would like to have it off. What would you suggest to do? And how could I do it?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

rosado2165 said:


> Yes it stays on. I would like to have it off. What would you suggest to do? And how could I do it?


Off the autopilot there is a red 12V wire that goes to an ignition source as opposed to the battery. I would put the switch in that wire. So it would go fuse panel to switch, switch to ecu. That would let you shut the entire management system off. And it would be off when the key is off. If you wanted to just be able to cut the compressor. Run the red dot wire off the relay to the switch the. From switch back to relay. :thumbup:


----------



## rosado2165 (Mar 27, 2005)

OVRWRKD said:


> Off the autopilot there is a red 12V wire that goes to an ignition source as opposed to the battery. I would put the switch in that wire. So it would go fuse panel to switch, switch to ecu. That would let you shut the entire management system off. And it would be off when the key is off. If you wanted to just be able to cut the compressor. Run the red dot wire off the relay to the switch the. From switch back to relay. :thumbup:



ok. so take the feed wire I have off what I have now (battery power, cause its constantly on) and find the "ignition" fuse and tie it to that? And that would make everything shut off when I turn the car off?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

rosado2165 said:


> ok. so take the feed wire I have off what I have now (battery power, cause its constantly on) and find the "ignition" fuse and tie it to that? And that would make everything shut off when I turn the car off?


The wire you have off the battery should go directly to relay pin 30. Your red wire off the autopilot brain should go to a fuse that is only powered once the key is turned.


----------



## rosado2165 (Mar 27, 2005)

ok. ill give it a shot tomorrow. thank you:beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

rosado2165 said:


> Ive had my air for 3 years, its just straight wired from my battery. When i turn my car off, my controller is still lit and on. I want to turn the car off and be able to shut off the air ride with a hidden switch so no one can break in, raise the car and steal it or drain my battery.
> 
> Thats what im asking. Would a 30amp rated single switch from autozone be ok for me to intercept the 12 gauge going to my trunk to turn it off? Acting like a single pole switch.


You have been running your compressor off 12ga for 3 years?? What compressor are you even running? a 350 or 280 or something??


----------



## rosado2165 (Mar 27, 2005)

I got a 380. 

I switched it up and now it shuts off when car turns off. Which i wanted. Thanks. 

I found a 20 I just tied it onto. I can still pull that wire off that fuse, buy a 20amp toggle switch and come off the other end to the fuse I just put on correct? I want it just as a back up so that no one can take my car.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

You can put a kill switch in numerous locations. You would need a big switch if you wanted to put it in between the battery and compressor which i wouldn't recommend. You would only need a 3A switch if you put it in the ECU power feed line (wouldn't make the controller work at all) or in the ECU call for air line (which would let you only kill the compressor while not affecting the use of the controller). They require very little amperage to operate since they are just sending signals to relays


----------



## rosado2165 (Mar 27, 2005)

MechEngg said:


> You can put a kill switch in numerous locations. You would need a big switch if you wanted to put it in between the battery and compressor which i wouldn't recommend. You would only need a 3A switch if you put it in the ECU power feed line (wouldn't make the controller work at all) or in the ECU call for air line (which would let you only kill the compressor while not affecting the use of the controller). They require very little amperage to operate since they are just sending signals to relays


Ya I don't want one between the battery and my trunk. Cause its constantly fed now and the controller is off. Which is what I want. I want to put a switch breaking the wire to the ignition fuse I just put it on. So when I start my car, no one can raise it. The only way they could is if the flip the switch.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Then a 3A switch should be enough, that signal doesn't really pull any current, it is mainly to act as a contact to show voltage


----------



## rosado2165 (Mar 27, 2005)

MechEngg said:


> Then a 3A switch should be enough, that signal doesn't really pull any current, it is mainly to act as a contact to show voltage



Great. Thanks


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Subbd for reference


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

rosado2165 said:


> Yes it stays on. I would like to have it off. What would you suggest to do? And how could I do it?


The system should be wired to an accessory circuit, such as power windows or radio. I would not bother with a kill switch as it is just something else that could cause the system to fail. Besides every time you shut off power with the kill switch the system will loose memory after a certain period of time, which would cause you to re-tune the system each time. I would simply unplug the controller and take it with me, if I didn't want someone messing with the air ride.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The system should be wired to an accessory circuit, such as power windows or radio. I would not bother with a kill switch as it is just something else that could cause the system to fail. Besides every time you shut off power with the kill switch the system will loose memory after a certain period of time, which would cause you to re-tune the system each time. I would simply unplug the controller and take it with me, if I didn't want someone messing with the air ride.


Perhaps you should read the whole thread :beer:

A kill switch on either the switched power or the compressor trigger wire will not cause a loss in system memory, this is what we have recommended to him :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> Perhaps you should read the whole thread :beer:
> 
> A kill switch on either the switched power or the compressor trigger wire will not cause a loss in system memory, this is what we have recommended to him :thumbup:


I did read the entire thread, just trying to be helpful.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I did read the entire thread, just trying to be helpful.


Cool. More information is always better :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> Perhaps you should read the whole thread :beer:
> 
> A kill switch on either the switched power or the compressor trigger wire will not cause a loss in system memory, this is what we have recommended to him :thumbup:


No need for such a flippant remark, he was only trying to help. 

Furthermore, we have found that the V1 and V2 systems do not take well to electrical interruptions e.g. a kill switch. The e-level is a bit more friendly when installing a kill switch. However, to each their own!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> No need for such a flippant remark, he was only trying to help.
> 
> Furthermore, we have found that the V1 and V2 systems do not take well to electrical interruptions e.g. a kill switch. The e-level is a bit more friendly when installing a kill switch. However, to each their own!


Wasn't meant to be read in that tone, it was said because it sounded like he was responding to the first post. You can also tell it wasn't meant to be read that was because i'm not that type of person. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> Wasn't meant to be read in that tone, it was said because it sounded like he was responding to the first post. You can also tell it wasn't meant to be read that was because i'm not that type of person. :thumbup:


Can't say I really know you well enough to make the call as to whether or not you're that kind of person. I'll take your word for it


----------

